
Closed-Loop Intelligence: A Design Pattern for Machine Learning - Wookai
https://msdn.microsoft.com/magazine/mt833408
======
Wookai
Editor's note here: [https://msdn.microsoft.com/en-
us/magazine/mt833403](https://msdn.microsoft.com/en-us/magazine/mt833403)

Instead of a tactical exploration of a thorny technical problem or new tool,
this article digs into patterns and practices that can be critical to a
successful machine learning project. The article delves into four key aspects
of machine learning management: Connecting with users to enable closed-loop
feedback, applying machine learning to the right objectives, building systems
to support machine learning-based solutions, and understanding what goes into
running a machine learning-based system.

